# Increase in SG recruiting



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed a surge in SG recruitment. I only know of a few message boards and social media places that companies post looking for contractors and I pretty much never saw them post there. And now not only are they posting in those places, but they are calling contractors trying to recruit as well. I have been called several times and know a few vendors in various places across the country being called by them as well.

I wonder what they are up to... but I suspect more fee cuts are being devised by them, knowing that they tend to roll those out in August and September.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

"You'll make it up in volume" Yhea right


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Earlier in the year they emailed me a lot. 

I finally blocked their emails.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

They are losing contractors because of the increased demands they have out forth. More pictures per job, their apps, and the increased time it takes to input their work.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

The are losing guys left and right because after some time they realize they are losing money!I refuse to work for them scumbags.i hope they lose it all


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

they sending me emails for lawn vendor. keep telling them at $30 a yard I can sit a home and go broke slower! But there are lot of people that work for them and speak highly of them! I not messing with them!


----------



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

Now if we only knew all of the websites they post on, we could all educate the others who are not in the know and warn them.

Personally, I think they are chopping fees so they can fund other things because they most likley know the writing is on the wall. Take from you the contractor who actually performs the service and make them selves richer at the investor, insurer and tax payers expense.

Look up safeguardcap dot com. Take a look at the advisers link at the bottom.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

GTX are you sure they are hitting up the state unemployment offices?


----------



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

GTX also, I am not opposed to giving people an opportunity, so the unemployment office is not necessarily a bad idea at all. In fact I think it is a great idea. 

The problem is IF they are going there, they are doing it so they can recruit unknowing people with not the best intentions so they can take advantage of them and avoid the likes of informed contractors who are avoiding the bad companies like the plague. They also have the benefit of informed contractors not being in the unemployed peoples ears to tell them the facts about what is going on and that they are being set up to fail.

The sad part, is that if unemployed people do contract with them, they will at least in part loose any unemployment benefits they rely on to get by. And i specifically mean AFTER the nationals machine chews them up and spits them out, leaving them broke, with a beat up vehicle and equipment and no unemployment insurance safety net. 

On another note, several years ago SOFI posted on their website that nationals were going to social security offices to recruit. I don;t know if that was true or if it is still going on, but again same results. take advantage of people who are already in a bad place, only to stick it to them harder.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

This is because their existing practices and price model. Very unethical company. You can't get through the phones or emails to anyone. You call them and after 30 mins they tell you email your regional, you email your regional and nothing happens. Noone wants to do their lawns either. I really, really hope that their new CEO will learn the lesson. It all went down the hill since last year


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

About 4 months ago I received an e-mail from one of their regionals saying they gave us work orders and that they needed to know when they were going to be completed. Interesting thing is we never went through their recruiting process in the first place. They gave us an entire zone in Minnesota at I believe it was $32 without us giving them anything that they needed as a vendor recruit. That was when we realized they were extremely desperate. We wish them the best, it's a cold, long road ahead for them.


----------



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

NEWREO, their CEO has been in place since 2010, so he is not so new.

He is also Kleins son in law.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> ...without us giving them anything that they needed as a vendor recruit. That was when we realized they were extremely desperate. We wish them the best, it's a cold, long road ahead for them.


The questions comes up here a lot- "How are these contractors able to get away with such poor work?" Journeymen contractors have all of the required coverages and certs, the off the streeters don't, and won't for the 6 months or so they work for companies at bottom dollar pricing of which they may or may not be completely paid. Then they are gone and a new batch is ready.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

carlfryguy said:


> NEWREO, their CEO has been in place since 2010, so he is not so new.
> 
> He is also Kleins son in law.


We well aware of this. The downhill trend, however, didn't start until last year. Things slowly went south as of 2013. SG lost two vendors in 2 months just in our area, one was with SG I would say more than 10 years:whistling2:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

SG's problems started in late 2012, grew exponentially in 2013, and are compunding in 2014. Aside from all the crappy business practices, the problem is lawsuits, a fear of regulation, the exposure of their lack of oversight for vendors, vendors (contractor) mistakes causing lawsuits, the list goes on, but that's the meat of it.

All those problems caused a lot of new photo requirements. More review of submitted work orders, more paper work, more QC, more oversight (background checks), and that list goes on.

Most of the new crap SG requires was brought on by unscrupulous contractors. Contractors not cutting the grass and using old photos, using pink kool-aid instead of anti-freeze, installing dehumidifiers and then taking them with them to the next house, out and out stealing (appliances, a/c units, copper, ect.), in short, being peckerheads.

Now, all of you know I am no fan of SG. My ring tone for them is a little ditty that goes..."I'm about to whoop somebody's a$$." neat tune, google it. And the photo that pops up when they call is of a horse's butt. Needless to say, I hate the way they do business.

But, I do have to...kinda defend them a bit, bad as I hate too. They are reacting to the bad element among us. And you can rebut that statement with "They force us to do bad things because of the low pay." Sorry, I gotta call BS on that one. My Dad taught me work ethic. And one of the things he taught me was that if you accept a job, do the job. Know what the job is, and what it pays before accepting, but once you accept, do the job to the best of your abilities. Period. If you find you can't fulfill your obligations, quit. Don't sit around bitching or slacking on the job, tell the boss you're quitting, and go find another job. I have not reached that point...yet.

With that said. SG is one of the worst bosses I have ever had. They keep changing the job description and adjusting the pay. Two things that an employer should never be able to do without the employees consent or at least input. I have never seen such a total disregard for a companies revenue source (us). It'd be like NASCAR telling all it's fans to go screw themselves, all races are now on Wednesday mornings at 10AM. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot.

There is a crux coming. SG will have to fix itself to continue. Enough mainstream media, and government entities are taking notice. They are going to have to find a middleground. They will need good contractors to survive the regulation that is coming. That's going to require better pay to attract them. Or, they may succumb to the weight of the lawsuits and poor work completed, by the only hacks they can find to work for nothing, and disappear. Which has its bright side, and a dark side.

Only time will tell.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

BamaPPC said:


> SG's problems started in late 2012, grew exponentially in 2013, and are compunding in 2014. Aside from all the crappy business practices, the problem is lawsuits, a fear of regulation, the exposure of their lack of oversight for vendors, vendors (contractor) mistakes causing lawsuits, the list goes on, but that's the meat of it.
> 
> All those problems caused a lot of new photo requirements. More review of submitted work orders, more paper work, more QC, more oversight (background checks), and that list goes on.
> 
> ...


Seriously well said. Your dad taught you honor and integrity. To expand on your comment: All nationals & regionals will have to fix themselves to continue.


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

I would think with all the background checking going on,vendors are dropping like flies,safeguard can no longer employ criminals


----------

